# Dvd Lg prende y se apaga inmediatamente



## darwinvelezgarcia (May 23, 2014)

Hola, gracias, tengo un dvd Lg cuando lo conecto dura unos segundos en el display con la palabra off y despues queda totalmente muerto, le revisé los voltajes en la fuente y todo parece estar bien, en la otra plaqueta tiene un integrado, creo el mas grande, y se recalienta ¿cual sera su defecto? ...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 23, 2014)

Hola, normalmente cuando ocurre un síntoma así, se debe a que la fuente no regula como corresponde, por algún condensador de filtrado secundario estropeado.


----------



## darwinvelezgarcia (May 27, 2014)

*B*uenas *Gudino* revise los condensadores y todos e*S*tan bien pero lo *Q*ue noto es *Q*ue no da los 12 voltios hay les muestro una foto de la pla*Q*ueta


----------

